# 05/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, a month of the challenge is gone already! We're seeing some great submissions, too! I think it's going over very well so far. I know I'm enjoying it! 

Things are going pretty good but I wanted to go over a couple of the rules that seem to be slipping a little here and there. 

One is posting shots not taken during the challenge time frame for the week it's posted. The main purpose of the challenge is to encourage getting out and taking a photo, or photos once a week to enjoy the hobby more. Otherwise it just becomes another photo sharing thread. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy all the photos posted to the forum. I'd just like to stay true to the challenge's intent here as much as possible.  So, I'd like to ask that everyone limit submissions to a photo that was taken between the posting of the week's theme and the deadline for that week. 

Secondly, this one hasn't been a huge problem, but we've seen more than one photo submitted a couple times. I certainly don't want to sap the fun out of this for anyone by blasting with the rules, but without them it is no longer a "challenge". 

Let's please try and limit our submissions to a single photo of your own choosing that is taken during the week of the thread you're posting it to. I respectfully request that any other photos fitting the theme and/or taken outside the time limits for each challenge week be shared in a separate thread for enjoyment by all. Your cooperation in keeping things in the challenge threads in line with the intent of the challenge will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Now, with the brow beatin' out of the way... 

This week's suggested theme is:

TEXTURE

Thanks to Feral One for suggesting that one. 

And given the limited, but all positive response I had to asking about including related photography tips along with each week's theme I'm going to include one that might help folks in capturing textures in a photograph

Tip: When shooting to capture texture in an object or surface try to set up the shot so that it is "side lit". Have the main light source off to the side rather than having the light source come from near the camera. Lighting a textured surface/object at a fairly sharp angle will create highlights and shadows in the textured surface and give a better sense of the texture. 

Feel free to include tips related to shooting textures when you submit your own shots! I'm sure most of us enjoy learning and growing in our photography. I know I do!!!

Now, let's see your texture shots!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 19, 2010)

*texture*

Since I'll be a bit scarce this week, I jumped on this right away.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 19, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Since I'll be a bit scarce this week, I jumped on this right away.



That was quick. And there's definitely a load of textures in that one!


----------



## fussyray (Jul 20, 2010)

Have not posted in a long time, but here is one.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2010)

WOW great shots so far 

Neat idea BT. Quacks Coozie showed up today and I had a photo shoot with him set up. For those that don't know about Quack Coozie and his journey do a search on the main forum, He's been travelin the world in an adventure  ( alot of partying ) anyway it just gave me an idea for a shot to fit into this weeks theme


----------



## xs5875 (Jul 20, 2010)

Heres my contribution..another frame filling photo. I am addicted to these for some reason. I take these pics and just show them to people and they cannot figure out what it is..although its an everyday item! Of course this is a red oak..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2010)

I tell ya i had a lot of fun workin up a shot while down by the crick but decided on Quack's Coozie doing a white water raftin trip 

( oh he wouldn't wear a PFD so I tied off the raft and wouldn't let him go over the falls. Although the Big baby cried when I pulled the stack and threatin to let him go 

Figured I'd cover a lot of water in the TEXTURE challenge with this one  (pun intended )


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2010)

xs5875 said:


> Heres my contribution..another frame filling photo. I am addicted to these for some reason. I take these pics and just show them to people and they cannot figure out what it is..although its an everyday item! Of course this is a red oak..



I love full frame! A tree was actually one of the things I was going to shoot! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I tell ya i had a lot of fun workin up a shot while down by the crick but decided on Quack's Coozie doing a white water raftin trip
> 
> ( oh he wouldn't wear a PFD so I tied off the raft and wouldn't let him go over the falls. Although the Big baby cried when I pulled the stack and threatin to let him go
> 
> Figured I'd cover a lot of water in the TEXTURE challenge with this one  (pun intended )


----------



## Crickett (Jul 21, 2010)

*Pine Tree*

Here's my entry for this week. I don't really know of any tips to give. This is only 1 of the things I tried for this weeks theme. I will post the others up in a seperate thread. I wanted to do B&W & the others just didn't seem to turn out as well as this one. Hope y'all like it!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

hehe


----------



## SKEETER2 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tried the flashlight in the closet trick, and this is the best I could get it. Not very crisp and clear, any recommendations?


----------



## mag shooter (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's my shot of texture .................... rock


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2010)

Great shots y'all! I really like the leaf!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 22, 2010)

*surface of a starfish*

different textures


----------



## cornpile (Jul 22, 2010)

Some neat shots,Guys.NWCO, Im thinking turtle or gator ?


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 22, 2010)

cornpile said:


> Some neat shots,Guys.NWCO, Im thinking turtle or gator ?



a starfish cornpile


----------



## cornpile (Jul 22, 2010)

NWCO said:


> a starfish cornpile


Awesome,Man.


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 22, 2010)

Texture....Hmmmm.

Took me a while to find something good with so many possibilities to pick from.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice shots. I still haven't done mine yet.


----------



## chinquapin (Jul 24, 2010)

I haven't been here in a long time!  Sorry bout that but things have been little off lately.  Here is my addition to yalls pics which have been awesome!  This rose is from my Grandmas funeral last week.  

Keep up the good shootin ladies and Gents and I'll be back as soon as things settle down!

Hope yall enjoy!!

Ben


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Texture....Hmmmm.
> 
> Took me a while to find something good with so many possibilities to pick from.







chinquapin said:


> I haven't been here in a long time!  Sorry bout that but things have been little off lately.  Here is my addition to yalls pics which have been awesome!  This rose is from my Grandmas funeral last week.
> 
> Keep up the good shootin ladies and Gents and I'll be back as soon as things settle down!
> 
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## cornpile (Jul 24, 2010)

*I took several texture shots,this was my favorite.*


----------



## Fortenberry (Jul 24, 2010)

cornpile is that skin?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 24, 2010)

Fortenberry said:


> cornpile is that skin?



yep, and he beat me to it !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2010)

Yep looks like a palm to me! Very cool shot CP!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 25, 2010)

i had 2 immediate thoughts on this topic and one i have not had a chance to get the "prop" but the other just kept rolling through my lil brain , scripture and all. i just thought of how intricate our fingerprints are and then i thought of how much He loves us that he made each one special . anyway, my submission for the week !


----------



## Browtine (Jul 25, 2010)

My shot for this week almost literally fell into my lap. We ended up in Pine Mountain for the weekend and went to the Safari Park with the kids. After a brain melting hot ride in those old vans through the park we were all drenched with sweat and worn out. We went into the building to cool off. One of the kids had picked this leaf up outside and thrown it down on the table in front of me inside. Since I had no idea what I was going to do for my shot this week, and both the leaf and table had interesting textures lit by the sunlight coming through the window I took a shot. Nice coincidence! 

Now I've gotta go celebrate my baby girl's third birthday! 



Pics from the Safari and Birthday to come later!


----------



## carver (Jul 25, 2010)

Very cool shots everyone,here is what I think of when I think "texture"


----------



## gregg dudley (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Browtine (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok, looks like another week is gone. Great entries folks! I'll post this week's theme in a few minutes.


----------

